# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الحكم العطائية للشيخ مصطفى البحياوي

## داعي الامارات



----------


## عبد الحكيم الرابع

ما وُجد كتابا يشرحونه إلا (الحكم) وهي الظُلَم

ومن الزيغ والضلال أن الصوفية يقولون : لو صحت الصلاة بشء غير القرآن لصحت بالحكم .

ومن حكمه ودرره! قوله : يارب انشلني من أوحال التوحيد . !!

ومن حكمه ودرره! دعائك له اتهامك له .
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : الدعاء هو العبادة 
 في حين عده ابن عطاء اتهام لله ,

هذه فلسفة باطنية .

----------


## عمرو الشرقاوي

الكتاب فيه حق وباطل، فلا ينبغي أن يرد الحق لوجود شىء من الباطل، وهذا كما تشرح بعض المتون في الأصول وعلوم الآلة فيها مخالفات لعقيدة أهل السنة = ومع ذلك: لم نسمع أحدا توقف عن شرحها بمثل هذا التعليل.

----------


## حمادي عبد السلام

من باب الإنصاف أقول :ان مقولة ( وانشلني من أوحال التوحيد) ليست من كلام ابن عطاء الله بل هي من كلام ابن مشيش فيما يعرف بالصلاة المشيشية ،ولعل الأخ خانته الذاكرة ،وشيخنا العلامة البيحياوي ليس رضيعا ياأخي فهو ممن يرد الفرع الى الأصل و المتشابه الى المحكم ويؤصل بالوحي ،والحكم العطائية  سبق وأن تناولها شيخنا عبد الله بلمدني  في الكراسي العلمية فرد الفرع الى الصل والمتشابه الى المحكم فجزاه الله خيرا،واني أفضل أن يتناول أهل الرسوخ في العلم أمثال هذه الكتب ويجد الناس شروحهم أفضل من أن يتناولها الدخلاء ممن يلقون الكلام على عواهنه ، ويفتحون الباب للشبهات على مصراعيه،فيقع الناس في التشبيه والتعطيل والتأويل وهلم جرا،

----------


## بدرالسعد

والعلم عند الله 
الحكم العطائية ان سلمنا بكثرة الجيد فيها 
فيها تستلزم عقيدة صافيه من دخن الصوفية والدعوة اليها

فالتصوف علم كان صافيآ في زمن ما
لكن دخله الجهال فأفسدوه فحذر منه العلماء

والذي اعرف ان الصوفية والسلفية يتفقون في كتب معينة للقراءة والتزكية
منها: الترغيب والترهيب للمنذري ومختصر احياء علوم الدين منهاج القاصدين
ومدارج السالكين لابن القيم وصفة الصفوة لابن الجوزي

وغيرها كثير مما اتفقوا عليه المتصوفة والسلفية ان صحت التسمية

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الحكم العطائية من كتب الصوفية المعتبره وصاحبه صوفي معروف وفي كتب اهل السنة والجماعة ما يغني عن هذا الكتاب وعن مؤلفه

----------


## مروان محمد أوعيني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.إخواني طلبة العلم ليس هكذا تورد الإبل، اتئدوا في أحكامكم واعلموا أن العلم مع التؤدة والسكينة والوقار، ولا ينبغي لطالب العلم أن تكون لديه خلفيات مسلمة لم يحققها جيد التحقيق ويحكم منها، طالب العلم بحاث عن الحق ملتمس للصواب لا مردد كلام قيل قبله لم يحققه.والشيخ مصطفى من شيوخنا نعرفه رجلا حصيفا يضع نفسه دون غايته برتوة. والسلام

----------


## ابوزيد القيرواني

لقد ساءني كلام بعض إخواننا في حق شيخنا البيحياوي فلقد سقي بماء العين  حفظه الله تعالى ، والتمس له العذر لربما لايعرفه ، وإن كان في هذه الرسالة  من الدخن الا تدرس ويعرف الخطأ فيها من الصواب إن كان الخير فيها أكثر من  الصواب لا أدري بسبب كلمة يرمى الكتاب كله فأي مقصد هذا وهب سلمت كل الكتب  من السم لا ابدا  لكن ان كان سيدي البيحياوي غير قادر على ذاك فلما إذا  يدرسه فالعجب من بني قومي  يقلدبغير علم فإن كنت ناقلا فانقل و لا تحشر  نفسك بين العلماء فتكويك شرارتهم  حفظ الله الجميع .

----------

